# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Beginner Discussion >  A couple! Who's Who?

## Javier Marin

I know it's a couple, but did not say who is male and who is female ... I'm new at this  :Frown: 


They can give me help?


thank you!

1º



2º



Couple

----------


## Adoptedtwins

Here is a link to Josh's Frogs page that should help you determine which is male and which is female... How to Visually Sex Dart Frogs - Josh's Frogs How-To Guides for Reptiles & Amphibians

----------


## Javier Marin

I see the link ... and see who is male and who is female .


but there is a rule that fails , the male is larger than the female in my tinctorius...

tnaks

----------


## Lynn

Hi,
Beautiful colors.

How do you know "they are a couple"? What information were you given?

1) witnessed calling ?
2) have they produced a fertilized clutch?

How old are they?

I'm guessing the _female_ could be in one in the forefront of the last photo in post #1.

These cuties could use additional fruit flies. Are they eating good for you?

 :Butterfly:

----------


## ColleenT

Male is the one with huge thumbs that are whitish at the tips.

----------


## Javier Marin

I was not given much information. only they are a couple ...


I have not seen him sing and seen no clutch, but it seems they are a couple by how different your body!


age is 1 year.


eat well, pretty much now in my house, twice daily.


Thank you for your help

----------


## Lyda Mae or she mae not

The one with the larger toe pads is the male.  It was very clear to me at first glance.  I'm glad someone already posted the link to Josh's Frogs.

----------


## Lynn

How old are they?

 :Butterfly:

----------


## Javier Marin

One year!

----------

